# Did Bill Hays Goof?



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I got this lovely package in the mail on Saturday. Out of nowhere, I hadn't ordered anything from Bill Hays, yet here it was!

It's some type of Pocket Predator, in HDPE. Also included a bunch of 3/8 steel, and a DVD with all kinds of instructions about general slingshot stuff and shooting (I have seen them all on his channel, I think). But the fact that the disc was enclosed, make me think maybe he intended to send this to a new customer.

Well, as you can see, the slingshot fits my hand like a glove. And, after changing it from a TTF setup to a OTT setup, I just had so dang much fun shooting it I've decided that Bill ain't getting this thing back. . .

Whattya say guys? Think I'm being unethical? Whatever, though, let's keep this on the Down Low. He don't have to know.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Why not email him?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

brucered said:


> Why not email him?


Cuz he might want it back. h34r:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you got Hazed ! That's Bill Hays'd . The most generous guy in the community . Enjoy .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Why not email him?
> ...


If I was to receive and unexplained package with no note or invoice saying "here's a little gift for you, enjoy", I would assume it was in error. A quick email saying 'Hi Bill, I just received an unexpected package of XYZ and was wondering if it was meant for me or someone else as I didn't order anything recently". You've done business with him as he has your particulars, so maybe it's just a thank you for your support package. If it is a Thank You gift, I'd reply back with a huge THANKS and start shooting it before he changes his mind!

But that's just me.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You got a sample sling from the new molds is my guess  it dose not look like HDPE with that texture on it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As TreeFork said, Bill and Daranda are great Ambassadors to the sport of slingshots. Glad to hear a well deserving person such as yourself received a generous gift.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well def.. hit him up.. honesty is the best thing the slingshot community has.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

If it does not have the makers mark its not the sample.. aluminium powder coated maybe.. then again.. you would be able to tell if it were ali


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

You really deserve that gift, just say thanks and honor he intention shooting a lot with her


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

pult421 said:


> Well def.. hit him up.. honesty is the best thing the slingshot community has.


I ain't givin' it back. You be quiet and I will too. C'mon, help a fella out. I only own about 75 slingshots or so.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol i already alerted the nsa fool!! Lol jk man .. i was thinkin that there is no way someone can get an address wrong.. you came up!! Is it comfortable.. i held one and it seemed weird in my hand. The scorpion prototype fits great though


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

yah you are probably in the good, to him it's more trouble to give it back in the case it's not yours and he is very giving so he will say it's yours any way, I think shoot him a quick msg to be fair so he can send out a new one to the kid who ordered that.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Somebody goofed, that's for sure.

My guess is the Wife got your name mixed up with another person from your same area... The way stamps.com works is a list is generated and you pick a name from known contacts... each new customer is added to that list...

Anyways.... just enjoy the shooter Bill!

It's just a standard HTS with the hardware that comes with one.. It's not one of the new ones... that deal hasn't been finalized yet!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

What whatttt there ya go dude.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Not emailing a thank you or asking if it was a mistake is a little on the low side unless you're fooling around.

Just my two cents.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I really think if he posted it at all on the forum he wasnt serious about not saying anything.. it would be like screaming on 42nd st I FOUND MONEY .. DONT TELL ANYONE PEOPLE!!!.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Somebody goofed, that's for sure.
> 
> My guess is the Wife got your name mixed up with another person from your same area... The way stamps.com works is a list is generated and you pick a name from known contacts... each new customer is added to that list...
> 
> ...


Ha ha! Bill, the first thing I did was try to send you a pm when I got it. When your mailbox said you couldn't receive any new messages I figured I'd just have a little fun with this on the forum.  Honestly, you have been way more than generous with me in the past and I surely don't need any new slingshots. Just pm me the proper address and I will mail it to where it belongs. Hope all's well with you, my friend.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Dayhiker said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody goofed, that's for sure.
> ...


Now that's proper tact , cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am sorry, but I have to say something less than pleasant here.

A few words of advice in the future to some of you above, Dayhiker has been around a lot longer than a lot of you that jumped down his throat put together...as indicated by his 11,000+ posts on this forum. Bill and his lovely wife are very generous people as well who are known to send out gifts on occasion. Perhaps reserve judgement until you better understand what's going on instead of immediately assuming the worst.

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...

Dayhiker, I picked up one of those from Bill at ECST and understand what you mean. My brother and I have been having a ball shooting it both TTF and OTT. However, as I promised Bill, it was passed on to my brother and I returned back to my ergo Chalice which I love as well.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

bigdh2000 said:


> I am sorry, but I have to say something less than pleasant here.
> 
> A few words of advice in the future to some of you above, Dayhiker has been around a lot longer than a lot of you that jumped down his throat put together...as indicated by his 11,000+ posts on this forum. Bill and his lovely wife are very generous people as well who are known to send out gifts on occasion. Perhaps reserve judgement until you better understand what's going on instead of immediately assuming the worst.
> 
> ...


I have to agree and back up Dan on this one...I'm much newer to this place than allot of guys around here, I'm much much newer to shooting than allot of them too!! Dayhiker has been around FOREVER so please show some respect!! Do anyone realy believed that he was making a post to share his lucky slingshot that he got from nowhere!?!?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought it was obvious that I was joking. Thanks Big D for the compliments, and slingshooter PT, too.

On another note, Bill Hays hasn't pm'd me with the address yet, so maybe I did come out to be a lucky fella here. :king:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@bigdh2000

I'm glad it turned out to be a joke. In my defense, I never accused him of anything just offered my advise, there were NO smiley's and the original post was edited after my first reply which changed the context slightly, resulting in a more obvious humour post.

Post count and member history don't show up on Tapatalk. Tone doesn't always come across in posts as people want either. Even after a few posts, some long time members felt he received a PIF from Bill. This was NOT the case and it was an actual goof.

I'm glad it all worked out.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

bigdh2000 said:


> I am sorry, but I have to say something less than pleasant here.
> 
> A few words of advice in the future to some of you above, Dayhiker has been around a lot longer than a lot of you that jumped down his throat put together...as indicated by his 11,000+ posts on this forum. Bill and his lovely wife are very generous people as well who are known to send out gifts on occasion. Perhaps reserve judgement until you better understand what's going on instead of immediately assuming the worst.


I disagree "if you see something say something". Just because of being a newby doesn't mean one should shut up. I did not see anybody "Jump down Dayhikers throat, I saw people give there opinion. Also I didn't see any smileys on the original post that normally accompanies jokes.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Just my last post on the subject. Please use smilies when fooling around that way nothing like this happens again.

From a newby.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you give my posts even a minute of thought you should be able to see that smileys weren't needed. Glad I did it this way, let's me know about people. :wave: ... about who can recognize unsubtle humor, and who can take a joke if they can't.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshot enthusiast are a sensitive bunch . Please don't be offended ! I included a big smiley face just in case .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Slingshot enthusiast are a sensitive bunch.


It's not limited to SlingShot Forums, trust me.

I'm still learning the ins and outs here, along with what type of humor people have. I completely missed the OPs intent and will chalk it up to lesson learned.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Woeeee up there guys... Dayhiker and me, well we go way back... as a matter of fact it was because Dayhiker insisted on buying a slingshot from me almost 6 years ago... that I began selling slingshots in the first place!

Yep, Dayhiker was my first sale and the sole reason i signed up for vendor status in the first place... because I felt that if I were selling slingshots due to contacts on this website, I should contribute something back...

Since that time I've kept vendor status even though the vast majority of sales come from those who are not members here...

It's always been my belief that you "dance with the one who brought you" and stay loyal to those who've supported you.... Guys like Dayhiker, Texshooter, Treefork and many others... yes I do sometimes send them something a little extra, but it's just because of all the benefits I've reaped because of the relationship in the first place.

In this case though... my Wife has no idea why Dayhiker ended up with the package.... if I were to send Dayhiker something, then it would more than likely be something a little more special than something we send out just every day... But since Dayhiker likes it, then yes of course Dayhiker can and should keep the package... plus it's never a good idea to 2nd hand deliver, especially now that the slingshot is officially "used"...

I'm sure we'll get an email soon enough from whoever it was supposed to go to in the first place and we'll just send them the same thing again, along with a little something extra because of the trouble.

Anyway, Dayhiker doesn't deserve any grief whatsoever... he's a real standup guy and one of my best friends on here!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Woeeee up there guys... Dayhiker and me, well we go way back... as a matter of fact it was because Dayhiker insisted on buying a slingshot from me almost 6 years ago... that I began selling slingshots in the first place!
> 
> Yep, Dayhiker was my first sale and the sole reason i signed up for vendor status in the first place... because I felt that if I were selling slingshots due to contacts on this website, I should contribute something back...
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill! :cookie:

BTW, I'm still havin' a ball shooting this thang.


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

honesty is best policy...what comes around, goes around...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks Big D for the compliments.


Any time sir. Some of you guys have been around decades and kept this sport going while a lot of us were clueless to its very existence. More importantly, I learned another piece of history here...never knew you were the first one to buy a slingshot from Bill.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bigdh2000 said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Big D for the compliments.
> ...


Yes. It was called "The Cowboy". A smaller, daintier version of his Hathcock, without the multi-purpose tips.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Result DH top man Bill good old school


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults said:


> Result DH top man Bill good old school


Hi Pete! How you been, Brother? PM me if you see this.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Dayhiker, I caught it as a joke and humor too..obviously Bill did also and of course there's no secrets, he reads posts here..LOL. He's such a guy...give you the slingshot instead of wanting it back. I'd return it however but that's just me...but Bill said to keep it, he's dah boss. Anyway, happy endings.

What this DOES show is Bill's benevolence in gifting ammo, CD, and stuff with an order. How many bajillion sligshots does Bill sell anyway? Obviously he's got a dang popular line of merch.

I find that some on this forum can't decipher humor from straight text...possibly a language impairment? Many internationals do participate and it's rough to decipher dead pan American humor from straight talk. Living in Ecuador, principally a Spanish speaking country with little English skill, I have to watch my humor, they get dog faced and take me seriously too often. I have to do humor with fellow gringos only.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

DH is a stand up guy. I even felt like jokingly saying- if you got a problem with him, then you got a problem with America! Ugh, I'm tired from the 11---something weather here in southern mexifornia, disregard this post, carry on people! ????????


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

this is why i love this forum . its full of great people


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Could this be the long awaited New Generation hitting the streets?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Steve32 said:


> Could this be the long awaited New Generation hitting the streets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Bill already said it was the standard HTS. It looks just like the one I got a few weeks ago, only I didn't mess mine up by making it an OTT shooter. (big smiley face here)


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Well def.. hit him up.. honesty is the best thing the slingshot community has.
> ...


75.......laughing my butt off, Bill. You know that's just the TOP drawer!


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Marco. said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be the long awaited New Generation hitting the streets?
> ...


I'm over eager. My HTS is a bit too big for my delicate angel snowflake hand (actually partially paralyzed) so each time I shoot it, the whole frame goes 1/4 way to the target. I'm going to get a bit smaller side shooter out of this premier.   see, tiny hand. 


Dayhiker said:


> If you give my posts even a minute of thought you should be able to see that smileys weren't needed. Glad I did it this way, let's me know about people. :wave: ... about who can recognize unsubtle humor, and who can take a joke if they can't.





treefork said:


> Slingshot enthusiast are a sensitive bunch . Please don't be offended ! I included a big smiley face just in case .


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

